# richtig auftauen???



## anguilla (16. Dezember 2003)

Ich stehe jedes mal vor dem Problem -
wie taue ich den Fisch am "schonendsten" auf?

Da ich mir den Fisch zumeist abends zubereite und natürlich tagsüber arbeiten bin, gab es bisher folgende Varianten:

1. am Vorabend rauslegen, dann ist der Fisch früh aufgetaut und verbringt den Tag im Kühlschrank, natürlich noch in der Gefriertüte.

2. Ich lege den Fisch früh raus, lasse ihn bei Zimmertemperatur auftauen oder ich taue ihn im Kühlschrank auf.

3. ich bereite den fisch gefroren zu, was zu einer längeren Zubereitungszeit führt.

4. ich lege den Fisch zum auftauen (noch in der Tüte) in heisses Wasser.

irgendwie bin ich über alle Methoden nicht so recht glücklich...

Also, wie verfahrt ihr? Gibt es je nach Fischart Besonderheiten?
Das Ziel sollte natürlich ein möglichst geringer Qualitätsverlust sein.


----------



## Gator01 (16. Dezember 2003)

Hi - wenn ich Fisch zu Mittag essen will hole ich ihn am späten Vorabend aus der Truhe, lasse ihn über Nacht in der Küche schön langsam auftauen. Das ist wirklich wichtig  LANGSAM  eben.


----------



## Jirko (16. Dezember 2003)

hallo kai,

die beste variante fisch aufzutauen ist meines erachtens nach folgende:

fisch aus dem vakuumbeutel bzw. aus der verpackung nehmen. diesen dann erhöht in einem geschlossenen behälter (ich nehme eine große tupperbüchse, in welche ich ein extra dafür passendes gitter stelle - fischfilet rauf - tupperbox zu ) lagere und schonend im kühlschrank auftauen lasse. zum einen kann dadurch der saft und das tauwasser abtropfen (keimbildung!) und durch die geschlossene box nimmt das restliche gut im kühlschrank nicht den fischgeruch an und umgekehrt... so mache ich das und bis dato mit schmackhaftem erfolg :m


----------



## arno (16. Dezember 2003)

Moin!
Da mach ich es genau wie Jirko!
Besser gehts einfach nicht!
Wenn ich Räuchern will mit Tiefgefrohrenen, dann kommt der Fisch gefrohren in die Lake und bleibt ca. 12 Stunden drin.
Frischer Fisch so ca. 6 Stunden in Lake.


----------



## bolli (17. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Anguilla,

zum schnellen Auftauen (je nach Grösse 0,5 bis 2 h) ist Deine Variante 4 schon ok, ABER MIT KALTEM (max. lauwarmem) WASSER. Der Fisch taut auch dabei recht schnell und, aufgrund der geringenen Temperatur, schonend auf (kein Wasserverlust o. ä.). Idealerweise ist der Fisch vakuumiert (kein isolierendes Lufpolster).


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2003)

Um Qualitätsverluste zu vermeiden, gibt es eine einfache Grundregel:
So schnell wie möglich frosten
So langsam wie möglich auftauen
Am betsen mit der von Jirko beschriebenen Methode auf einem Gitter oder ähnlichem, damit der Fisch nicht im eigenen Saft liegt.
Will man den Fisch nicht braten oder im Öl ausbackcken, sondern dämpfen, dünsten etc. ist auch die Verwendung gefrorener Filets (abgesehen von der Garzeit, aber so soooo lange dauert das auch mit gefrorenem Fisch nicht) eine sehr gute Lösung.

Bei geforerenem/aufgetauten Fisch muss man noch mehr die Garzeiten beachten. 
Auch bei schnellstem Frostem und langsamstem Auftauen kann man Flüssigkeitsverluste nicht vermeiden und so ist gefrosteter Fisch allgemein etwas trockener als frischer.


----------



## Gelöschter User (17. Dezember 2003)

Hi Thomas9904,

Also ich muß Dir widersprechen was die Auftauzeiten anbelangt.

Aus meiner Erfahrung ist es so wie bolli es handhabt.

Den gefrorenen Fisch im Vakuumbeutel entsprechend kurz vor der Verarbeitung in maximal handwarmen Wasser auftauen.

Der Fisch verliert nicht im geringsten Wasser. Er kommt so aus der Tüte wie ich ihn reingetan habe.

Anders sieht es aus wenn ich ihn am Abend vorher im Kühlschrank oder in der Spüle, mit oder ohne Folie, auftauen lasse. 
Je nach Fischart suppt der Fisch richtig und verliert eine Menge Flüssigkeit.

Warum ist eigentlich ganz logisch wenn man mal ein bischen nachdenkt.

Durch das schnelle Auftauen haben die Eiskristalle keine Zeit sich in der Größe zu verändern und das Fleischgewebe weiter zu zerstören.
Genau dieser Vorgang ist auch der Grund warum man den Fisch, oder auch sonstige Lebensmittel, schockgefriert.

Als Anschauungsmittel könnt ihr ja mal einen Schneeball formen und in sehr schnell auftauen lassen.
Zum Vergleich macht ihr das mal sehr langsam und schaut Euch jedesmal die Eiskristalle an. 

Noch besser ist es den Fisch erst gar nicht aufzutauen. Das setzt allerdings eine entsprechende Portionierung vor dem Frosten voraus.


----------



## Knobbes (18. Dezember 2003)

@ Mucki, 
da muss ich dir Zunm Teil mal recht geben,das diese Methode zwar auch gut ist, aber  das Der Fisch  nicht im geringsten Wasser verliert, das kann ich dir jetz nicht glauben.
Ein bisschen was geht immer verloren.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Gelöschter User (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Knobbes _
> *@ Mucki,
> aber  das Der Fisch  nicht im geringsten Wasser verliert, das kann ich dir jetz nicht glauben.
> Ein bisschen was geht immer verloren.
> Gruss Knobbes *



Nun sei doch nicht so kleinlich. Klar ein bischen was verliert er immer, aber bei weitem nicht so viel wie beim langsam auftauen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2003)

Das mag physikalisch sicher richtig sein mit dem schnellen auftauen, ich hatte für mich trotzdem bisher den Eindruck, dass die von mir beschriebene Methode das bessere Ergebnis bringt.
Werde das aber ausprobieren und berichten.


----------



## Gelöschter User (18. Dezember 2003)

Hi Thomas9904,

das interessante an der Thematik ist ja, das ja selbst Profis unterschiedlicher Meinung sind und dies auch publizieren. z.B. in der Kochshow.

Genauso wie mit dem anbraten von Fischfilet. Der eine behauptet zuerst von der Fleischseite und dann von der Hautseite, der andere genau andersrum.

ich z.B. bevorzuge die Fleischseite als erstes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2003)

Das mit dem anbraten hat bei einem Filet ohne  Haut nur optische Zwecke.
Je nachdem findet der eine die eine oder andere Seite eben schöner, wenn sie nach oben guckt auf dem Teller.
Bei den schnellen Garzeiten von Fisch muss man ja nur einmal wenden, dann liegt eben die zuerst angebratene Seite nachher oben.
Beu Filets mit Haut (geschuppt) würde ich immer zuerst die Hautseite anbraten, und das auch recht lange, so ne knusprige Haut schmeckt nämlich klasse.

Wie gesagt: Ich sleber habe aus meiner Erfahrung natürlich auch Versuche gemacht (ist schon Jahre her), und damals festgestellt dass mir die langsam aufgetauten Filets besser gefallen und dies auch immer so veröffentlicht und weitergegeben.

Aber es ist ja nie ein Fehler mal wieder das "Althergebrachte" zu überprüfen.

Zudem haben Angeln und Kochen eines gemeinsam:
Jeder kann "Experte" sein und das so machen (kochen oder angeln) wie er das für richtig hält))


----------



## Gelöschter User (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas9904 _
> *
> Beu Filets mit Haut (geschuppt) würde ich immer zuerst die Hautseite anbraten, und das auch recht lange, so ne knusprige Haut schmeckt nämlich klasse.
> 
> *



Versuch das mal mit einem ganz frischen Fisch. Der wölbt sich durch wie ein Flitzbogen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2003)

Deswegen so lange mit einem Wender mit nur soviel Druck in der Pfanne auf der Haut braten, dass zwar die Haut komplett gebraten wird, aber nicht der Fisch "ausgequetscht".
Beim Wenden dann runterschalten und einen Deckel drauf.
Und so frisch dass er sich wölbt, wird der Fisch auch bei Anglern meist nicht sein (nach der Totenstarre wölbt sich nix mehr, und das geht ja recht fix).


----------



## Gelöschter User (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas9904 _
> *Und so frisch dass er sich wölbt, wird der Fisch auch bei Anglern meist nicht sein (nach der Totenstarre wölbt sich nix mehr, und das geht ja recht fix). *



Na ja, beim Dorsch kann das schon mal einen Tag dauern.

Aber so frisch schmeckt ja sowieso kein Fisch.

ich lasse alle meine Fische mindestens 1 max 2Tage im Kühlschrank "ruhen"


----------



## chippog (19. Dezember 2003)

jetzt haben wir schon drei diskussionspunkte

auftauen: bei fleisch wird immer geraten es langsam aufzutauen, weil so die zellwände von den fleischeigenen enzymen langsam aber sicher zersetzt werden, was das fleisch mürber und auch leckerer macht. bei fisch hingegen möchte ich so heile zellen wie möglich haben, da sonst der fisch eben auch mürber wird, was in diesem fall ganz im gegenteil zum fleisch eine verschlechterung der konsistenz herbeiführt. meine haupttipps sind folgende: fischfilets immer in so platten paketen einfrieren wie möglich, dass heisst, filets nicht aufeinander sondern nebeneinander in die tüte geben. dann dauert, wie thomas schon richtig betonte das einfrieren nicht so lange. natürlich geht dann das auftauen auch schneller! obendrein ist das verarbeiten von gefrorenem fisch so leichter! wenn ich so eine flache tüte in lauwarmes wasser gebe, geht das auftauen recht schnell. da eingefrorene tüten auch löcher bekommen können, setze ich dem auftauwasser immer salz bei, zirka einen esslöffe pro liter wasser. ohne salz würde nämlich das filet auch labberiger werden, mit salz hingegen fester. ich nehme auch manchmal die tüte einfach weg und taue die filets direkt im salzwasser auf. dann brauche ich das gericht nacher nicht mehr zu salzen. doch ist vorsicht mit der salzmenge geboten. gerade bei mageren fischen dringt das salz sehr schnell in das filet ein. bei fetten fischen hingegen kommt es nicht weit und bleibt nur an der oberfläche. das schnelle auftauen hat auch den vorteil, dass ich mich recht spontan für ein fischgericht entscheiden kann.

braten von frischfisch: wer denn nun wirklich frischfisch am liebsten so frisch wie möglich mag, so wie ich, sollte zum beispiel dorschfilets ohne haut braten oder die haut in regelmässigen abständen durchtrennen, da sie sich sonst eben aufrollt. bei ganzen fischen ist das mehrfache einschneiden auf beiden seiten des fisches zu empfehlen, da so fast jegliche krümmung des fisches vermieden wird. ausserdem lässt sich der fisch dann auf dem teller besser "sortieren". dies gilt vor allem auch für plattfische. ein sehr vorsichtiges braten bei niedriger wärme, fast köcheln ist auch eine funktionierende methode. gegebenenfalls ganz kurz ganz scharf anbraten und gleich die hitze fast ganz runternehmen. das vorherige vorsichtige salzen der filets trägt auch zur stabilisierung des fisches bei. hingegen sollte meiner meinung nach auf das säuern völlig verzichtet werden, da es sich ja um ganz frischen fisch handelt, der den beigeschmack noch gar nicht entwickelt hat, den man durchs säuern wegbekommen will. obendrein wird das feine frischfischaroma durch die säure zunichte gemacht!!!

fisch im kühlschrank ruhen lassen: ist meiner ansicht nach sehr schade, da er ganz einfach altert und dabei sein feines aber sagenhaftes frischfischaroma verliert. das wertvolle fett wird obendrein ranzig, da es mehrfach ungesättigt und damit sehr empfindlich ist, und der fisch riecht mehr und mehr "fischig"! das kann natürlich etwas durch die zugabe von säure, zitrone oder essig, übertüncht werden, aber wozu, wenn ich ihn gleich frisch essen kann, was ja auch gesünder ist. also nichts für ungut, mucki, je frischer ein fisch, desto leckerer, finde ich aus eigener zehnjähriger fischzubereitungserfahrung an der schwedischen westküste, wenn auch nur privat, so doch recht oft. chippog aus göteborg


----------



## Gelöschter User (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chippog _
> *
> fisch im kühlschrank ruhen lassen: ist meiner ansicht nach sehr schade, da er ganz einfach altert und dabei sein feines aber sagenhaftes frischfischaroma verliert. das wertvolle fett wird obendrein ranzig, da es mehrfach ungesättigt und damit sehr empfindlich ist, und der fisch riecht mehr und mehr "fischig"! das kann natürlich etwas durch die zugabe von säure, zitrone oder essig, übertüncht werden, aber wozu, wenn ich ihn gleich frisch essen kann, was ja auch gesünder ist. also nichts für ungut, mucki, je frischer ein fisch, desto leckerer, finde ich aus eigener zehnjähriger fischzubereitungserfahrung an der schwedischen westküste, wenn auch nur privat, so doch recht oft. chippog aus göteborg *



Ganz so pauschal stimmt das nicht.

Fangfrischester Dorsch, also raus aus dem Wasser, rein in die Pfanned wird eher Gulasch als Filet.

Äsche kann gar nicht frisch genug sein.

Lachs wird selbst von Profis mindest ein-zwei Tage gelagert.

Ist halt ähnlich wie beim Fleisch.
Schweinesteak mehr oder weniger sofort nach dem Schlachten in die Pfanne, Rinderfilet erst wenn es 3-4Wochen abgehangen ist.

Auf alle Fälle sollte sich die Totenstarre, ob nun Fisch oder anderes Getier, wieder gelöst haben. 

Der Fisch läßt sich dann auch wesentlich besser verarbeiten, z.B. filetieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2003)

> Auf alle Fälle sollte sich die Totenstarre, ob nun Fisch oder anderes Getier, wieder gelöst haben.


Oder noch nicht eingetreten sein.


----------



## Gelöschter User (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas9904 _
> *Oder noch nicht eingetreten sein. *



Fast eh nicht zu schaffen, außer vielleicht beim Dorsch


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2003)

Habe ich Dir ja schon weiter oben geschrieben, wos drum ging mit dem verbiegen der Filets beim braten
Gilt aber auch so beim Fleisch:
Wenn Du schlachtfisches Rindfleisch hast, kannst Du es braten, weil es zart wird, dann kommt die Totenstarre und danach muss es "abhängen", bis es wieder zart.
Gilt natürlich auch für alles andere Fleisch, nur mit jeweils unterschiedlichen "Abhängzeiten"))


----------



## chippog (19. Dezember 2003)

das komplizierte ist nur, dass die totenstarre bei unterschiedlichen fischarten zu unterschiedliche zeitpunkten einsetzt. gerade der dorsch ist der liebling aller fischverkäufer, da er die leichenstarre bei optimaler lagerung bis zu drei tage hat. hört die leichenstarre auf, beginnt auch der zersetzungsprozess mit macht! klieschen und wittlinge haben nur eine sehr kurz andauernde leichenstarre. desshalb sollten zum beispiel diese tunlichst fangfrisch verzehrt werden. aber wie gesagt, mir persönlich geht es eigentlich bei allen fischarten so. frohes fest!


----------

